# externe jar in Eclipse nur im default package?



## muddin (20. Feb 2008)

Guten abend!

Ich habe folgendes problem: In mein projekt binde ich ein externes jar-archiv ein. Wenn ich in dem Projekt aus dem default-package auf Klassen in der jar zugreife, funktioniert alles wunderbar. Wenn ich aber aus einem nicht-default-package auf diese Klassen zugreifen möchte, werden diese nicht gefunden. Warum?
Liegt es daran, weil die Klassen in der jar alle "nur" im default-package liegen? Kann man das irgendwie umgehen?
Habe hier im forum keine eindeutige antwort drauf finden können.


----------



## SnooP (20. Feb 2008)

Hast du das Jar in den Build-Path gepackt? Properties vom Project prüfen und dann sollte das auch alles klappen...


----------



## muddin (20. Feb 2008)

Du meinst unter "Libraries"? Klar, ist als externe jar hinzugefügt worden. Wie gesagt, aus einer Klasse im default-package des Projektes klappt es.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Feb 2008)

Klassen aus dem default 'package' kann man nicht importieren, daher soll man es auch nicht verwenden.


----------



## muddin (20. Feb 2008)

Mist, das hab ich befürchtet...
Leider ist das eine jar, die nicht von mir erstellt ist...und nachträglich 238 automatisch generierte klassen um eine package-struktur zu erweitern macht kein sinn.
danke für die antworten!


----------



## Wildcard (20. Feb 2008)

muddin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 238 automatisch generierte klassen um eine package-struktur zu erweitern macht kein sinn.


Dann hast du wohl falsch generiert (mit was auch immer). jars ohne Packages sind wie Autos ohne Motor und Reifen  :wink:


----------



## muddin (20. Feb 2008)

Ne, nicht ich...SWIG war's  Und ausserdem ein drittanbieter.


----------

